# Croaker?



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Atlantic Croaker (Micropogonias undulatus)

I give J mackerel, and I was wondering about feeding croaker... Caught in the Chesapeake Bay... What are the rules when it comes to cooking fish for dogs? Can it be fed raw or do I have to worry about parasites? 

I don't feed fish much, obviously... The mackerel he gets is cooked.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmm, no replies yet! 

Croaker are just readily available here, and J loves fish, but I can't find anything on feeding it to him... I don't think it could hurt, I used to give it to my cats all the time, but it can't hurt to double check.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I just read up on them, I work at a fish market and haven't heard of croaker

Sounds like a type of catfish perhaps, (from reading what it eats where it lives)/

I feed fish to my dogs, I do NOT feed raw salmon, (has a parasite , I poach it)
I have fed other fishes, raw. ho you can, I do not feed bones nor heads..just my paranoia I feed basically fillets..

Since you can feed catfish, croaker sounds ok as well,


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't think they're catfish, they're saltwater fish of some kind though... they croak very deeply (it vibrates me hands).













They have to be pretty big to filet, easily at least.

Are fish bones more dangerous than, say, chicken bones?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Croaker is very common here in Florida and is full of protein, but not a very fatty fish (think omega 3) like mackeral or sardines. I wouldn't worry about raw vs cooked as it's a salt water fish. Fresh water fish can carry parasites that will transfer to mammals, but salt water transfer is quite rare.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I am glad someone asked this. We are spending a day on the pier, and so I was planning on bringing home anything we catch that is legal!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

VaBeach, you know how plentiful Croaker at here. It would be nice to catch a bunch and freeze them for dog treats all year. Free snacks.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

My thing is.. I fish a LOT... off of the bridge tunnel and a few other piers... and sometimes we get TONS, especially when we are on a charter or someones boat. Do I have to gut them? Cut the heads off? tails? I mean, can I just bring them home and throw em to the dogs completely whole??

And yes.. today we fished, and there were a TON of Croaker. I think the skate and rays were even MORE plentiful, though I am unsure about feeding those or shark?


----------

